# Star Wars GONE NUTS



## TallAdam85 (May 4, 2005)

Ok I know that people are crazy over the " Star Wars movies"
 My Best friend is a star wars nut. Yes I have seen all 5 of the movies and plan on seen the 6th sure not opening day but I will. But I was not born when 4,5 and came out in the 70's but it seems today that george lucas is putting the star wars logo on anything to make money and selling stuff. For example I went to get a pop at 7-11 And the have dark dew dark vader cups and flavor with the r2-d2 pespi cooler to the star wars m&m now i stay at least 40 % of the ides there had a star wars logo on it when will they stop they have alot of money from the movies and toys do we realy need yoda cheetos  :jedi1: 

don't mean to offend any one


----------



## Andrew Green (May 4, 2005)

meh, that sort of branding is nothing new.  Kids movies do it really bad too.

 It's good for everyone involved.  The products that stick starwars on themselves get a sales boast, Lucas gets a chunk of change for letting them, it promotes the movie genrating more box office sales, etc.

 George Lucas has done a lot for the Entertainment industry, far more then most people realise.  Not just in his movies but in what he has done for other movies.  THX for example...

 Would be interesting to see whether Mickey Mouse or Yoda appear in more places though


----------



## arnisador (May 4, 2005)

I smell collectibles...


----------



## Cryozombie (May 5, 2005)

Im offended.



 Where is my official Star Wars brand Karate Striking pad so I can whack you with it?


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 5, 2005)

TallAdam85 said:
			
		

> Ok I know that people are crazy over the " Star Wars movies"
> My Best friend is a star wars nut. Yes I have seen all 5 of the movies and plan on seen the 6th sure not opening day but I will. But I was not born when 4,5 and came out in the 70's but it seems today that george lucas is putting the star wars logo on anything to make money and selling stuff. For example I went to get a pop at 7-11 And the have dark dew dark vader cups and flavor with the r2-d2 pespi cooler to the star wars m&m now i stay at least 40 % of the ides there had a star wars logo on it when will they stop they have alot of money from the movies and toys do we realy need yoda cheetos  :jedi1:
> 
> don't mean to offend any one



Adam,

A few corrections:

1) Movie III (3) is coming out this summer not VI (6). 

2) The first two movies were not out in the 70's. The first (A New Hope Episode IV) was in 1977 and the second (The Empire Strikes Back ) Was in 1980.  


And Yes I agree the logo is on everything. The recent issues of over marketing to all those who think they will get rich by saving them, is almost an untruth. The expectation is that the market for the new stuff will not be like the original stuff in 1977 and 1980 later in the 90's. Why, because everyone is saving them. 

Peace


----------



## Ender (May 5, 2005)

What I find amazing is that Lucas created a billion dollar industry out of nothing. Just stuff that was in his head. There is no "product" per say, nothing that can be used to make your life any better. Just what was/is in his imagination. Gotta love America!


----------



## Andrew Green (May 5, 2005)

Ender said:
			
		

> What I find amazing is that Lucas created a billion dollar industry out of nothing. Just stuff that was in his head. There is no "product" per say, nothing that can be used to make your life any better. Just what was/is in his imagination. Gotta love America!


  I'd disagree that entertainment can't make your life better 

 His "creations" go far beyond Star Wars and Indiana Jones too.  Most of it is behind the scenes stuff on many many otehr movies.


----------



## Satt (May 5, 2005)

I want them to come out with some kind of lightsaber lookalike boken or something. Or even a clone troop style bulletman suit???


:jedi1:


----------



## kid (May 5, 2005)

I actually have starwars bed sheets and pillow cases, and blankets from a new hope.



kid


----------



## Cryozombie (May 6, 2005)

Satt said:
			
		

> I want them to come out with some kind of lightsaber lookalike boken or something. Or even a clone troop style bulletman suit???
> 
> 
> :jedi1:


 Google it man... they have lightsabers, that light up and glow and all that good stuff, that are suitable for sparring and actual use.  My roommate tried to get me to buy one beginning of last year, but I disliked the price.


----------



## TallAdam85 (May 6, 2005)

> I actually have starwars bed sheets and pillow cases, and blankets from a new hope. kid



lol ur still not using them from all these years are you?


----------



## Sin (May 9, 2005)

Merchandising(SP) is the american way.


----------

